# California Kingsnake



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

i ahve been feeding my snake 2 mice every two weeks now for a couple years and I know you can feed em lizards but none of the pet stores by me sell lizards.. wondering what else I can feed my snake.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

rat pups or f/t rats depending on the size of the snake


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i would stay clear of lizards, if they are wild caught they will most likely have parasites. sick to mice or rats


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

dark FrOsT said:


> i would stay clear of lizards, if they are wild caught they will most likely have parasites. sick to mice or rats


Bird chicks such as quail or chicken. Kingsnakes are also known to commonly take other snakes as part of their wild diet, hence the name "king". Captive bred corn snakes can fill that role if you're so inclined, though I'd tend to see that as a waste of a perfectly good snake.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Um. Why would you want to feed it anything else? Is this for your amusement or for the snake's actual benefit? Because a snake will do fine on a diet of mice or rats (depending on size) for its entire life. They don't need 'variety' because everything they need they get from consuming the entire prey item. Not to mention offering different prey items can lead to a picky snake. What if you fed something that is hard to get a hold of or that was very expensive but then the snake would feed only on that? You'd be kicking yourself!

Do yourself a favour and stick with the mice. It's the easiest way to do things.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

a one dollar mouse or a 60 dollar CB snake mmmm...


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

My snakes get a diet of rats and mice, but I'm going to be incorporating chicks into that diet this summer. The more variety you can give them the better. The best is if you can breed the food yourself or keep it in your care a week or so before feeding to insure it is packed full of nutrients, not just in the gut, but also in the tissue. Farm raised rodents and rodents raised in pet stores are usually fed cheap diets lacking in nutrients and high in fats, which in terms means unhealthy food translating to an unhealthy snake.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

LRM what kind of snales do u have ? i agree that most places feed there feeders cheap food tho, i get all my feeder a 5-7 days before i feed them so i can feed them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Um. Why would you want to feed it anything else? Is this for your amusement or for the snake's actual benefit? Because a snake will do fine on a diet of mice or rats (depending on size) for its entire life. They don't need 'variety' because everything they need they get from consuming the entire prey item. Not to mention offering different prey items can lead to a picky snake. What if you fed something that is hard to get a hold of or that was very expensive but then the snake would feed only on that? You'd be kicking yourself!
> 
> Do yourself a favour and stick with the mice. It's the easiest way to do things.


exactly


----------

